# replace kitchen appliances



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All 
After the recent flood in Pylona, in which my house was flooded,I need to replace my 
kitchen units and electrical appliances.So can anyone recommend an electrical store 
and a kitchen showroom in Rhodes,preferable in the east of the island.At the moment I'm in the UK,but will be going out to Rhodes in May.Thanks in advance


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. Work some costs out if poss. Idea are a good price with a good guarantee , maybe they have one in Athens. I'm sure they will. We have used ikea in Thessaloniki and the prices are the same as UK. I applied on line for a brochure and it arrived in UK within 10 days. I also have friends that bought in UK and drove down in a van. Ok this cost £ 1400 return in fuel etc plus £500 for van hire for 10 days but apart from the kitchen the were able to take many other pieces of furniture plus many tools and building materials. This saved lots and lots. Good luck.


----------

